# So Yeah....



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

So my plans have been kinda put on delay. Ike kinda put a stop to my aquarium plans for now. As of Tuesday, I can't get back on the island to check see if my apartment is still there. I am hopeful, because I am about a block from the emergency shelter, which didn't look too bad on TV. Overall, i'm expecting a few feet of water since I'm on the first floor, but nothing too devastating due to wind and depris. 

I will still be around from time to time. My parents lost all their fish because the power was out, so we may start something new there once everything gets back to normal, which I will definately want some help with.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Sea. I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

My prayers are with you and your family Sea, let us know how everything is.


----------

